
Fake NASA YouTube Stream is scamming people NOW - kaukas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXOp9jGm9Wg
======
kaukas
Fake YouTube NASA stream now is up and running with 64k viewers is scamming
people for ETH.

~~~
kaukas
They literally change title now and still running :D

